# Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?



## Richtschütze (31. Oktober 2010)

*Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Hallo zusammen.
Da ich jetzt bald bei Tele Columbus bin (ein anderer Anbieter ist nicht verfügbar) wollt ich gern wissen ob es Erfahrungen gibt mit Routern mit WLAN die via Kabel mit dem Internet verbunden sind.
Tele Columbus bietet den D-Link DIR-300/DE an für 29,95€


----------



## K3n$! (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel Tele Columbus*

Allgemein bekommt man, soweit ich weiß, i.d.R. ein Kabel Modem. Daran schließt du den handelsüblichen Router an.

In deinem Fall wäre es der D-Link DIR-300/DE.

Erfahrungen könntest du dir bei Amazon/Rezensionen durchlesen: Amazon.de: Kundenrezensionen: D-Link DIR-300 W-LAN Router 54 Mbit


Von AVM gibt es jetzt auch einen Kabel-DSL-Router, der gleich ein integriertes Modem beinhaltet.
Diese Routerkombi kannst du allerdings m.W.n. nur über deinen Kabelprovider kaufen. 

--> AVM - FRITZ!Box 6360 Cable


Wenn du eine Routerberatung willst, dann bräuchten wir allerdings ein paar mehr Informationen, wie z.B. 

WLAN (ja/nein),
Wie schnell sollte das WLAN sein, 
GigaBit-LAN-Ports,
USB-Schnittstelle, 
andere besondere Funktionen.


----------



## Richtschütze (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel Tele Columbus*

Danke aber hat sich erledigt. Die Telekom ist dort doch verfügbar. 9,95€ für eine 6000 Leitung Mit Glasfaser.


----------



## K3n$! (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel Tele Columbus*

Was ist das für ein Tarif ?

10€ und das bei der Telekom ?


----------



## Richtschütze (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel Tele Columbus*

Hi,habe mich geirrt. für 10 € kann man DSL flat dazubuchen zum vorhandenen DSL Anschluss.

Also dann jetzt doch bei Tele Columbus.

WLAN (ja/nein): JA
Wie schnell sollte das WLAN sein: SO SCHNELL WIE MÖGLICH
GigaBit-LAN-Ports: MINIMUM ZWEI
USB-Schnittstelle:NICHT ZWINGEND

Was kann man mir jetzt für einen Empfehlen?


----------



## K3n$! (1. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel Tele Columbus*

Also bei dem WLAN sollte natürlich auch dein Stick bzw. deine Karte diesen Standard unterstützen.
Das wäre also der WLAN-n-Standard (300MBit/s Übertragungsrate).

Gigabit-Lan-Ports haben allerdings noch nicht viele Router.

Produkte, die nun auf deine Vorgaben passen findest du hier:

Netzwerk WLAN/Funk/WLAN-Router | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Anhand der Bewertungen würde ich dir spontan diesen Router hier empfehlen: 

Edimax nMax BR-6574n, 300Mbps (MIMO) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Review auf englisch: Overclock3D :: Review :: Edimax nMax Wireless 802.11n Gigabit Router :: Introduction


bzw. hier ein Testbericht auf deutsch: Test Edimax nMax Gigabit Router BR-6574n: Guter Wurf für kleines Geld


----------



## Richtschütze (2. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel Tele Columbus*

Achso die 
Gigabit-Lan-Ports ich dachte das wären die normalen Lan Ports die ich momentan auch an meiner Fritz Box habe 4x. Gigabit-Lan-Ports ist das dann was besseres schnelleres?

Ich wollte echt was gutes haben also flink und sicher. Wenn es der Edimax ist dann wär ja klasse, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob er die Gigabit-Lan-Ports brauch.
Am Router hängt dann eigentlich nur via WLAN der Laptop und ganz normal via LAN Kabel der Hauptrechner.

Vielen dank schonmal K3n$! 

AVM schreibt das die 3170 nicht funktioniert mit Kabel Internet allerdings habe auch das hier gefunden:
voip:avm:fbf:kabel [IP-Phone-Forum Wiki]
Fritz! Box 3170 über LAN1 an Kabeldeutschland Modem nutzen. - Paules-PC-Forum.de


----------



## Richtschütze (2. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel Tele Columbus*

Achso welche Bewertungen meinst du? Die Händlerbewertungen oder die eine 100% Bewertung für den Edimax...
Gruß


----------



## K3n$! (2. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel Tele Columbus*

1. Die "normale" Geschwindigkeit eines Routers, also die der LAN-Ports ist i.d.R. 100MBit/s.
Das reicht für das normale Internet vollkommen aus.

Will man aber Daten via LAN von Rechner A zu Rechner B senden, dann sollte man schon an einen Gigabit-fähigen Router denken.

2. Eine Fritz!Box kannst du natürlich auch verwenden, nur nutzt du eben nicht die Modem-Funktion, sondern die Router-Funktion. 
Wie man das macht, hast du ja schon herausgefunden. 

3. Bewertungen meinte ich die Reviews, sprich die Links, die ich noch unten angefügt hatte. 

4. Wenn du also nun noch die Fritz!Box hast, dann kannst du die also weiterhin verwenden, wenn dir bspw. die Geschwindigkeit und die Reichweite des WLAN's reicht. 
Andernfalls, was ich nicht machen würde, könntest du z.B. den Router von oben holen.

Nicht, weil du ja einen guten Router hast. AVM = sehr gute Firma. Und nicht, weil der obige schlecht wäre.  Ich würde mir vor dem Kauf dann noch die Reviews durchlesen 


PS: Kein Thema


----------



## Richtschütze (5. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Wollte nochmal in die Rund frage welche Vor.-Nachteile es bei Kabel Internet über die TV Buchse gibt gegenüber des herkömmlichen DSL Internets?


----------



## robbe (5. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Eigentlich ist es völlig egal. Nachteile kenn ich keine, Vorteile wären höchstens das halt alles (Internet, Digital TV, Telefon) aus einer Dose kommt und das mit Kabel Internet schon wesentlich höhere Bandbreiten (momentan bis 1 Gbit/s) möglich sind als mit herkömlichen DSL aus der Telefondose. Das ist aber natürlich Anbieterabhängig.


----------



## K3n$! (5. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Eigentlich würde ich KabelInternet immer vorziehen vor normalen DSL aus der Telefondose.

Ein einziges Problem besteht nur dann, wenn dein Kabelanschluss ausfällt.
Dann hast du nämlich kein Telefon, Internet, Fernsehen. 

Ansonsten frage mal deine Nachbarn, ob und wenn ja, wie zufrieden sie sind.


----------



## Grinder (6. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Wir haben seit Anfang diesen Jahres einen 20er Tripple-Play-Anschluss und sind bestens zufrieden. Zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit volle Bandbreite und bis jetzt 2 sehr kurze Ausfälle.

Ich würde mich wieder so entscheiden und weine dem "normalen" DSL-Anschluss nebst Telefonie keine Träne nach.


----------



## xEbo (6. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Bei Routern sollte man immer die Produkte von linksys anmerken: Tochterfirma von Cisco. Ich hatte bisher 3 und absolut keine Probleme.


----------



## Traveldevil (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Also ich hatte 2x Kabelanschlüsse und wechselte aber immer wieder zur Telekom mit DSL-Anschluss zurück. 

1) das beste Service der Provider
2) dynamische IP-Adresse
3) bestes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis
4) beste Vertragsbedingungen (Vertragsdauer/Kündigungsfrist)

Erkundige dich auch über das Service. Wie lange sind die für einen da? Was ist, wenn etwas ausfällt bzw. kaputt geht? - Nicht alles was glänzt ist Gold.


----------



## robbe (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Ich kann deine Punkte teilweise nachvollziehen. 

Punkt 1 kann ich nicht beurteilen, hab ich noch nie wirklich in Anspruch genommen.

Punkt 2 geb ich dir recht, dürfte aber nicht für jeden interessant sein.

Punkt 3 ist völliger quatsch. KD bietet 32K für 19.99€, zeig mir mal nen Telefon DSL Anbieter der dir so eine Geschwindigkeit zu dem Preis bietet.

Punkt 4 ist sicherlich völlig Anbieterabhängig.


----------



## Richtschütze (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*



Traveldevil schrieb:


> 2) dynamische IP-Adresse


Heisst das das ich keine neue IP zugewiesen bekomme wenn ich meinen Router neu starte wenn ich über Kabel Internet surfe?

Ist das denn nachteilig?


----------



## robbe (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Genau, aber wie ich schon sagte es ist nicht für jeden nachteilig. Es bringt dir beispielsweiße was, um die Wartezeit bei 1-Klick Hostern zu überbrücken.


----------



## Richtschütze (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Is ja Käse bin zwar nie bei 1klick hostern aber habe mir immer eine neue IP geholt nachdem ich sensible Daten eingab.. usw. Jetzt kann man ja viel mehr informationen über mich sammeln weil man jetzt mehr die Surfeigenschaften abrufen kann. Die IP's werden ja gespeichert überall.
Fand ich aber besser sich immer ne neue ip zu holen beim neustart des Routers


----------



## Traveldevil (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*



robbe schrieb:


> Punkt 3 ist völliger quatsch. KD bietet 32K für 19.99€, zeig mir mal nen Telefon DSL Anbieter der dir so eine Geschwindigkeit zu dem Preis bietet.




Mit Telekom meine ich die Telekom.AT. 
Abgesehen davon kommt es ganz drauf an wie er das Internet nutzt. Viele oder wenig Downloads. - Für ein bisschen surfen und runtersaugen reicht auch einfachste DSL-Leitung. 

Die Preise und Angebote von DE kann ich nicht so gut beurteilen. 
Aber die Vertragsklauseln sind oft ziemlich gleich. 

Unsere Kabelanbieter (Liwest, Web4Me etc.) binden einen meist auf 1 Jahr und dann sind noch gewisse Fristen einzuhalten, die man nicht übersehen darf, sonst ist man wieder für mindestens 6 weitere Monate gebunden. Bei manchen Angeboten sogar auf weitere 12 Monate. 

Die Provider (Telekom, Tele2, UPC usw.), die es über die Telefonleitung anbieten, haben meist eine 1-2 monateige Kündigungsfrist nach der Mindestvertragsdauer. 

Darum, sollte man auch dies berücksichtigen. 

@Richtschütze

Bei uns bekommt man jedes mal neu "einwählen" eine neue IP-Adresse. Das ist besonders bei so Downloadseiten, wo man nur ein gewisses Kontingent hat sehr vorteilhaft.  z.B. LinkSave.in, Rapidshare usw.

Bei statischen IP-Adressen kannst dann gleich mal 1-4 Stunden warten, bis du wieder etwas runterladen kannst. 
Bei dynamischen trenne ich die Verbindung, verbinde neu und habe wieder eine neue IP-Adresse.


----------



## Maggats (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*



robbe schrieb:


> Punkt 3 ist völliger quatsch. KD bietet 32K für 19.99€, zeig mir mal nen Telefon DSL Anbieter der dir so eine Geschwindigkeit zu dem Preis bietet.



du darfst aber nicht vergessen das immer noch die grundgebühr für den kabelanschluss von 17,90€ dazukommt

internet und telefon über kabel ist meiner meinung nach nur intressant wenn man sowieso den kabelanschluss über die miete zahlen muss, ansonsten ist es einfach teuer. hätte ich die wahl würde ich sat + herkömmlichen dsl anschluss vorziehen.

hab selber die 20.000er leitung von unitymedia, bin zufrieden damit, wobei die "feste" ip teilweise nervt


----------



## robbe (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*



Maggats schrieb:


> du darfst aber nicht vergessen das immer noch die grundgebühr für den kabelanschluss von 17,90€ dazukommt
> 
> internet und telefon über kabel ist meiner meinung nach nur intressant wenn man sowieso den kabelanschluss über die miete zahlen muss, ansonsten ist es einfach teuer. hätte ich die wahl würde ich sat + herkömmlichen dsl anschluss vorziehen.
> 
> hab selber die 20.000er leitung von unitymedia, bin zufrieden damit, wobei die "feste" ip teilweise nervt



Welche Grundgebühr? Die fürs Kabelfernsehen?
Hier gehts ja jetzt nur ums Internet und soweit ich weiß, kann man das bei KD seperat bestellen, also ohne Digitalen Kabelanschluss dazu.



Ich hatte auch 3 Jahre lang ne feste IP und außer bei der Sache mit den 1-Klick Hostern hab ich damit keine Nachteile feststellen können.


----------



## Maggats (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*



robbe schrieb:


> Welche Grundgebühr? Die fürs Kabelfernsehen?
> Hier gehts ja jetzt nur ums Internet und soweit ich weiß, kann man das bei KD seperat bestellen, also ohne Digitalen Kabelanschluss dazu.



du hast recht, bei KD ist der kabelanschluss nicht notwendig, im gegensatz zu unitymedia, dort fallen die 17,90€ auf jedenfall an.

bei tele columbus konnte ich auf die schnelle nichts finden.


----------



## robbe (7. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*



Maggats schrieb:


> du hast recht, bei KD ist der kabelanschluss nicht notwendig, im gegensatz zu unitymedia, dort fallen die 17,90€ auf jedenfall an.
> 
> bei tele columbus konnte ich auf die schnelle nichts finden.




Also auf den ersten Blick würd ich sagen, dort gehts auch ohne Kabelanschluss. 
Allerdings muss man bei Primacom scheinbar einen dazubestellen und die Arbeiten doch glaube mit Tele Columbus zusammen, oder?


----------



## Richtschütze (30. November 2010)

*AW: Welchen Router für Kabel I.net/Nachteile Kabel Internet?*

Hallo.
Habe jetzt erfolgreich meine WLAN fritzbox an den Tele Columbus Router angeschlossen über Lan1. Alles klappt perfekt, WLAN sendet,Download geschwindigkeit ist sehr gut nur die Upload Geschwindigkeit ist bei gerade mal bei 150 kbit/s. Der Upload ist nur so schlecht wenn die Fritz Box mit angeschlossen ist. Ist der Laptop nur am Tale Columbus Router dran also ohne Fritz Box (dann über Lan Kabel) ist der upload wieder perfekt bei 512 kbit/s.
Bitte um Hilfe.

Ist das lediglich eine Einstellungssache im Menü der Fritz Box?
Habe alles so gemacht wie hier beschrieben:
Fritz! Box 3170 über LAN1 an Kabeldeutschland Modem nutzen. - Paules-PC-Forum.de
Fritz! Box Wlan 3170 an Kabelmodem? - Seite 3 - onlinekosten.de Community
voip:avm:fbf:kabel [IP-Phone-Forum Wiki]


----------

